# First Encounter



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, let me first say I am ok, and this is not a SERIOUS injury, but It does hurt alot.

We were ar Medina fair yesterday at the stock saw races, on the last class I raced in with a stihl 084, I made my last cut, and the chain came off. Yea, this hurts, just for those of you who dont know. It only mad a tiny hole in my pants, COMPLETELY missed my chaps, right on the inside of my leg, like, where its on the inside, above your knee kinda(hard to explain:bang: ) Any how, didnt think it was all that bad till we see blood coming thru my khakis, great, we go to the bathroom to check it out, sure enough, nice lil slice on my leg and a bruise thats already turning black. . . .ANYHOW, i won 2nd place in that class, and they cleaned it up with peroxide, and it still is very painful today, but i am good and all my body parts are in tact, which is good. SOme of the guys told me to toughen up, well thats TOO BAD, cause when you are full throttle on that thing and that chain gets ya, it doesnt tickle thats for sure!!


----------



## Kate Butler (Aug 6, 2007)

*Glad it wasn't worse*

Just remember the femoral artery is plenty damm close to your injury site. I'm sure we're all mighty glad your injury wasn't worse.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 6, 2007)

Im sure my boyfriend is VERY glad it wasnt any worse. Eric, a guy who was there racing with us said for sure if I wasnt wearing chaps, we would have been in the ER getting some stitches. Thank God I had my chaps on. The thing that gets me is thats chaps were not even MANDATORY, but safety glasses were. . .WTF!! why wouldnt you make chaps a requirement. I guess it goes to show, even a stock saw can be dangerous. I think some people think only the hot saws can tear you up, but they are all exally dangerous!


----------



## KMB (Aug 6, 2007)

Kelli,

Good to hear that you're okay. Congrats on your 2nd place finish. 

I haven't had any saw accidents to date...but your experience proves that the extra few minutes is worth putting on saw chaps...and the other PPE.

Kevin


----------



## begleytree (Aug 6, 2007)

KMB said:


> Kelli,
> 
> Good to hear that you're okay. Congrats on your 2nd place finish.



X2

and don't sweat the small scars, playboy will airbrush those out when you do your spread

Ralph, needing a


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks ralph, LOL. I think more than anything it scared me. Im doing good now, and im sure it will take a while to let the bruise go away, but like i said, mostly i was scared. I freaked out cause i knew what happened, :jawdrop: and it all happened SO fast, and then i realized i was bleeding a bit, and i can handle bllod, just NOT my OWN!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 6, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're okay. Sometimes the mental part of an accident is worse than the physical, you're right. Hope that you heal quickly!


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 6, 2007)

Glad it wasn't worse Kelli!!! I still have two pairs of jeans from before I wore chaps, with cuts about 6" below my waist right on the front of my leg!! Moved the saw out of the cut to quickly and the chain had not stopped. I have since broken myself of that habit, as well as bought chaps:hmm3grin2orange: 
It's amazing how quick it does happen though!!!


----------

